# [APP][2.2+] Text Message Auto Response - Supporting Epilepsy Awareness Month!



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Supporting *Epilepsy Awareness* during the month of November!
http://1515studios.b...wareness_2.html

Features:
Auto Respond to text messages when enabled
Option to respond to received voice calls
Option to auto enable when in dock or car dock
Option to silence ringer while enabled

Schedule for responses (useful during a daily/weekly meeting, colleges classes, sports practices, etc.) (PAID VERSION ONLY)
Doesn't respond to texts from Facebook or Twitter
Ability for user to add to "Do not respond" list

Personalized response message
Ability to create a list of frequently used messages
Long-press these messages to edit/delete the message

Only sends one response per contact, per session to avoid spamming contacts
A session is started when "Auto Respond" is enabled, and ended when it is disabled

Permanent Notification when Auto Respond is active (Optional)
Notification also shows how many responses were sent this session
Users with Android 4.1+ will see expandable style notifications with more info

Want to know what I'm working on now? Follow my development blog: 1515studios.blogspot.com

Oh, and don't be afraid to hit "Like" below if you're using it.

The newest version is in the Play Store:
https://play.google....515.autorespond

Free version (without scheduler) located here:
https://play.google....autorespondfree

(Changelog is in post #2, future ideas in post #3)














































Credit:
Icon - Grant merkel (@geemuni) NerdRobot
I made a small change to the icon using Gimp, but he did most of the work.

Donate


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Full change log can be found here:
https://dl.dropbox.c... Change Log.txt


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ideas for future versions:
Timer to automatically turn off auto respond after certain time period, or at specific time (useful while watching a movie)
Widgets to easily enable auto respond with a specific preset message
Backup and restore of settings and messages


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

UPDATE: ALL proceeds from sales of the paid app in November will be donated to the *Epilepsy Foundation*!
http://1515studios.blogspot.com/2012/11/auto-respond-for-epilepsy-awareness_2.html


----------

